# Tuning the Isacon HY series VFD



## RandyWilson

Since I have decided to banish all bad-magic phase twisting devices and only use good-magic, I figure it's time to really learn to tune these Huanyang VFD's. I have two identical ones, HY02D223B, purchased nearly a year apart. I have Googled extensively, but found no helpful information on these units. I have found extensive help on what is apparently an older parameter  set. And I've found a few threads with people having massive problems with these newer units, likely because they are trying to set them up via utube and forum experts using the old parameter set rather than reading the manual.

Many of the basic parameters are pretty self-explanatory. The manual, at least this model/version,  isn't as bad as some make it to be. I'm going to start with two questions.  

 What would be a likely wording for the carrier signal that is so often mentioned? I don't see anything that I can relate to a carrier.

PN12 Motor rating frequency. Would this be 60hz for old mill and lathe motors?

PN19-26  Multi-segment frequency.  What is this?


 Okay, okay, that was three questions.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Hi Randy,
Q1- i believe the phrase you are looking for is carrier frequency
Q2- most likely you will set that to 60Hz.
unless you have European motors , they are 50Hz
Q3- i believe that is in reference to ramping of the motor frequencies for starting and stopping.
you can have the motor start and stop quickly or slowly dependent on the ramp


----------



## RandyWilson

Thanks. Start and stop ramps, with optional second stage, are a different set of parameters.


I'll see if I can get some clean scans of the parameter tables tomorrow.


----------



## mksj

RandyWilson said:


> PN12 Motor rating frequency. Would this be 60hz for old mill and lathe motors?
> 
> PN19-26 Multi-segment frequency. What is this?


The manuals I have seen for this model have a different set of parameter definitions. So I have attached the manual I have for this model and a possible programming parameter file.

There is what is called the base frequency which is the motor nameplate base frequency, 60Hz in the US

The carrier frequency is what the base PWM signal runs at (or frequency of the on/off pulses to simulate the AC wave). Typically the higher the carrier frequency, the quieter the motor will run, but at the possible expense of damaging the wingdings or bearings especially in older motors. If you have an old motor, choose a lower carrier frequency drive. An older motor you would probably stick with 5-8Khz, newer motor 8-12Khz. The lower the frequency the more the motor will whine like a cat in heat, higher frequency is quieter but the motor will run hotter and may be a bit more insulation breakdown. Wire between the VFD and the motor should be rated for a minimum of 600V. 

There are blocks of parameters for different functions;
One sets acceleration and deceleration (PD014-PD021), another sets  multi-speed or fixed speed increments (PD086-PD100), and one sets skip frequencies (start/stop, PD056-PD061) to avoid resonant peaks to name a few.


----------



## RandyWilson

That appears toi be the info that is all over the net. Unfortunately it does not match this VFD at all.  For good or bad, this one has a much simpler parameter set.  I got called in to work this morning, I'll try to scan the manual tonight.


----------



## RandyWilson

The printer with the scanner isn't set up from the move yet. It isn't even in the house. So it's not happening tonight. I tain't up to humping that thing in; it's an old office "document center, weighs a ton.

 In reading the the manuals, I have found that there are differences between the two units. It boils down to software revision 32026 (manual says 32024) and the new one at 32029. So far I have identified the newer one having two sets of default parameters, one for a 4000hz base and the other for a 50hz base. The older version was 400hz only, requiring a lot of leaning on the button to change most parameters.

 in lieu of  a scan, here's what I have the first one running the lathe set to


 PH01  Default display                      1725 
 PH02  Initial startup frequency          60
 PH03  Source of runtime freq             2  (panel)
 PH04  Source of runtime command   1  (panel)
 PH05  Rotation Direction                    3  both
 PH06  Stop method                             2  braking
 PH07  Start by external signal             1  disable
 PH08  Accel time                                 5 seconds
 PH09  Decel time                                 6 seconds
 PH10  Max runtime freq                       90hz
 PH11  Min runtime freq                        20hz
 PH12  Motor rating freq                       60hz

-- everything below here is left at default --

 PH13  Torque compensation               0.0   
 PH14  Torque compensation freq       400hz 
 PH15  Startup DC braking V                30V
 PH16  Startup DC braking time            0 seconds
 PH17  Stop DC braking V                    30V
 PH18  Stop DC braking time                 0 seconds
 PH19  Source of multi-segment speed   1
 PH20  Multi-segment speed 1 freq          10
 PH21  Multi-segment speed 2 freq          20
 PH22  Multi-segment speed 3 freq          30
 PH23  Multi-segment speed 4 freq          40
 PH24  Multi-segment speed 5 freq          50
 PH25  Multi-segment speed 6 freq          60
 PH26  Multi-segment speed 7 freq          70
 PH27  Point move frequency                   10
 PH28  Choice of relay input                      3
 PH29  Second accel time                          2 sec
 PH30  Second decel time                          2 sec
 PH31  Second decel stop freq                   1hz
 PH32  Parameter management                 1  unlocked  (3 reset to 400, 6 reset to 50)
 PH33  Software version
 PH34  Auto recover on power loss             0 disable
 PH35 Production date

I had trouble with the first VFD installation, until I realized that the defaults were for some high speed application, and they all needed changing.  I moved all of the frequencies to 60. Lo, the lathe ran fine at that. I then proceeded to move the freq limits outward, and applied a bit of braking.  For the mill, I am going to first set PH32 to 6, choosing the 50hz runtime defaults, and see if it will run with only that one change. Then I will tweak towards a 60hz base.

I spent some time today (call ME in to work on a Saturday, will you?) trying to find a manual close to these somewhere on the web. I even looked in other languages. I found nothing. Yet this VFD's is selling well on eBay. Thus I figured we needed a thread introducing them, and providing a warning that not all HY's are the same as the information gleaned a decade ago. This seemed to be as good a thread as any.


----------



## RandyWilson

Well, that was anticlimatic. I temporarily mounted the VFD on the wall, wired it up, and set PH32 to 6.  It came up with a starting frequency of 12.98hz. I figured that would never work, but punched the start button anyway. The mill just started turning, very quietly. No fuss, no strain, no noise. I was amazed. Even better, it was turning backwards. I have found over the years that if I wire three phase and it turns the correct direction first time, there is _something wrong_.  One change of wires and we're up and running.

 And it's so quiet. That RPC, between the motor whine and contactor buzz, could be heard in the next block. Loud enough the wife enforced a tnight curfew so I wouldn't keep the neighbors school kids up. Now I can hear the timing belt whir (need to adjust that), but little else.  And the mill will actually stop when shut off rather than coasting for a minute. 

MY current settings are:  

PH01 Default display 60   (so it displays hz rather than rpm)
PH02 Initial startup frequency 60
PH03 Source of runtime freq 2 (panel)
PH04 Source of runtime command 1 (panel)
PH05 Rotation Direction 3 both
PH06 Stop method 2 braking
PH07 Start by external signal 1 disable
PH08 Accel time 8 seconds
PH09 Decel time 6 seconds
PH10 Max runtime freq 90hz
PH11 Min runtime freq 10hz
PH12 Motor rating freq 60hz

And the rest at default until I learn more about them.


 For all the bad press these things get, from noisy motors to impossible manuals and cryptic settings, I as an absolute noob have had no such problems. Indeed, most of the initial confusion was caused by getting the wrong information off of the web. This manual says it's only for the 0.75, 1.5, and 2.2kW units. These are definitely a new version of the units, not matching the web info at all. I can only speak directly for the 2.2kW units. I like. And I will like even better when I get the remote panel installed.

And it just dawned on me why it started at 13hz initially. The default setting is for speed control via an external pot. No pot, so random garbage from the open terminals.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Very Nicely Done Randy!!!
Congratulations!!! 
Have lotsa fun now that you got er' runnin!


----------



## Bob Korves

The control keypads on those VFDs are not known to be robust.  It is a good idea to add external controls to every function you will be using regularly.  Then program it how you like and never use the keypad again except to change parameters or for troubleshooting.


----------



## Joe in Oz

Hi Randy,
when you get a chance to copy the manual, please post it here. There are others who will need help down the track.


----------



## RandyWilson

New flash!   I found the manual online. Or one that is really close. All you have to do is replace all of the references to AskPower A131 with Huanyang HY02D223B.  Apparently these things are rebadged Askpowers.


----------



## RandyWilson

And the later HY version


----------



## RandyWilson

The more I learn about these units, the more I am suspecting the "HY Series" is a marketing ploy and Huanyang actually has little or nothing to do with them. They are made by Isacon Power Control Co. No matter, so far they have been working quite well in my applications.

So far.

 I'm about to subject one to more stress. higher duty cycle, and starting a motor under load.  I had an old small 60 gallon compressor with a 5hp two stage head land in my barn one night. How it got there shall remain a mystery, at least as far as the wife is concerned.  I ordered a larger VFD, and behold, it is the same style as the previous ones. just much bigger.  So now I get to tune to starting under load, and have to figure out a control scheme that is compatible with a pressure switch. Unless some better idea comes up, I'm planning on using the "jog" button remote input as the control. 

 The fun begins again.   And yes, I can put a pressure release solenoid on the compressor head if it comes to it. But where's the fun in that?


----------



## mksj

My understanding is that there are cheaper copies of the HY, as some of the eCrap HY listings mention this. These are knock offs look alike of the HY, sounds like a clone of a clone. On a compressor, just connect the pressure switch to the VFD run input in the direction you want. This way you get the acceleration/deceleration and all the other run parameters are in affect. You can also program an input for a fixed frequency, in some cases one might use two different fixed speeds where a slower speed might be used to reduce the noise. Compressors have a minimum/maximum speed ratings, but the same pump is often used for different motors sizes/pump speeds. There are a few other people that have used these VFDs for 3 phase compressors with no issues, no reason to expect otherwise. I often recommend up sizing these to the next higher kW rated unit in this application, the price difference is nominal. These are all made to a price point, so in some applications there would be better choices and more post sale support if needed.

Use 2 wire control for the inputs controls which requires sustained closed to operate, not 3 wire which use momentary controls. With 2 wire control: Closed is RUN, Open is STOP.


----------



## RandyWilson

The problem I see with using the "run" input is it is a momentary button. Push and release once to start, push and release again to stop. I need an input control that is on when closed, off when open.  I hadn't thought about the start and stop curves not applying to the jog function. Geeez.


----------



## RandyWilson

And it is another non-event. While the booklet implies the remote inputs act like the panel buttons, picturing momentary switches, they don't. They're non-latching. Jumper the run, the compressor starts. Remove the jumper, it stops. It's as simple as that. 

I was all geared up for beating this problem. Looking forward to it, actually. How can I exercise my inner creative genius when these things are so cooperative?


 I can't find a way, so could I get a mod to edit the subject? Change the "HY" to "HY series", or even "Isacon HY series"? Thanks


----------



## RandyM

RandyWilson said:


> And it is another non-event. While the booklet implies the remote inputs act like the panel buttons, picturing momentary switches, they don't. They're non-latching. Jumper the run, the compressor starts. Remove the jumper, it stops. It's as simple as that.
> 
> I was all geared up for beating this problem. Looking forward to it, actually. How can I exercise my inner creative genius when these things are so cooperative?
> 
> 
> I can't find a way, so *could I get a mod to edit the subject?* Change the "HY" to "HY series", or even "Isacon HY series"? Thanks



All fixed.


----------



## markba633csi

I wonder if the multi-segment frequency is what they call the carrier frequency?  Kinda makes sense in a chinese translation kind of way.
Mark S.


----------



## KMoffett

Attached is my wiring for a Huanyang VFD remote. RLY3  make the momentary push buttons SW4 and SW3 latching.

Ken

View attachment 236572


----------



## RandyWilson

Mark, now that I am more comfortable with the unit, I have a theory on the multi-segment thing. I'm thinking that when multi-segment is enabled, Pn03=7, the three external inputs normally used as forward and reverse jog become treated as a single 3 bit binary input. This results in a number from 0-7, with 0 being controlled in a normal fashion (Pn19), and 1-7 being programmable fixed speeds (Pn20-26).


----------



## mksj

Per above, this is multi-speed set by the binary 3 bit matrix. Setting the PIN 20-26 sets the speeds 1-7. These are activated by inputs D0, D1 and D3, so by switching any of the combinations of these three inputs it sets the speed control for the VFD. PN03 would need to be set to 07. So this acts as the frequency source, not a run command. It is unclear as to the setting of Pn19 "source of multi-segmented speed". This is a lot more basic VFD than the usual Huanyang VFD, so I am not sure I would put it in the same category or compare it to an HY. The manuals in these are really terrible, and I have had issues with them being buggy in some scenarios. There seems no way to set any of the motor parameters and it does not seem to run sensorless vector which will greatly enhance the motor performance. There is no way to run 3 wire control which is most frequently used with momentary buttons like on mills. If it works, fine, but do not expect a lot of functionality from them.


----------



## RandyWilson

So many many posts on the internet trashing components, usually Chinese, written by people with no experience with the exact item. The posts are based on heresay, often decades old, about some different but maybe slightly similar product. The other side of the coin is best called "ignorance is bliss". Thinking that what they have is fantastic because they don't know what could be, should be.

 So. What am I missing. What should I be looking for.  I punch the start button, the lathe/mill/compressor starts. Hit the stop and it stops. Reverse, jog, it does what I ask. No smoke, no noise, no undue heat. The guy I bought the lathe from used a static converter for demo. Same for the semi-commercial source of my mill. The table motor on the mill was actually too hot to touch after less than a minute on the static converter; I and the seller figured on replacing it in the sale price. Yet on the VFD, it stays cool even on long runs. Compared to the statics, and the NOISY RPC I have, these VFDs are heaven.

I'm new to this type of electric motor stuff. I have automotive grade test equipment, DVOM, scope, and vibration analyzing equipment. I've designed, etched and assembled my own computer boards. But my three phase is limited to wiring in shop equipment. What sort of tests can I run that will show the weakness of these VFDs?


----------



## racefan2

Hey Randy , I know this is an older thread but I just bought one of these vfd's. Have you added a forward/reverse switch and potentiometer to yours? I'm looking for type of switch you were using how you wired it.


----------



## RandyWilson

Unfortunately no. I have the pots and assorted switches on hand, but medical issues have kept me out of the barn these last few months.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

i'm sorry to hear about your medical problems Randy.
i wish you the speediest of recoveries


----------



## racefan2

Ok, get better soon


----------



## Dan2071

Thank you Randy for this post, its been a good read. I have had the same VFD for years and have never really understood what was going on.


----------



## RandyWilson

To answer an earlier question.  After much consideration, I realized that I would not use a reversing switch enough to justify making an external one. Speed control, on the other hand, was necessary. So quick n dirty, I put a 5K pot into the front cover of the VFD itself.








 As you can see, the original South Bend switch placement was somewhat less than ideal, so I opted not to use it for VFD control. I have the VFD and DRO mounted on a simple swinging strut made from water pipe. It swings up out of the way agains thte shelf when not in use, and can be positioned anywhere needed, this side of the spinning chuck.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

i did the same thing with the potentiometer on my lathe at home!
very cool


----------

